# Boris = Bret Farve of Basketball?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Remember Farve had a lousy season in Atlanta and then was traded?

If Diaw keeps improving like he is. We might have the same story.


Kind of interesting.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nope sorry but I highly doubt that Diaw can become a leader like Favre had. Nothing against Diaw, but just won't happen


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> nope sorry but I highly doubt that Diaw can become a leader like Favre had. Nothing against Diaw, but just won't happen


100% agree.. Favre won three MVP's, led his team to two Super Bowls winning won, and has set countless records during his career.

However I do see where you're getting this... it seems people in Atlanta should check their water... because once you leave you become 100% better.

By the way... I've been able to enjoy the byproduct of both trades seeing that I'm a big time Packer fan.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Favre probably woulda never been the same player he is if he stayed in Atlanta. Green Bay was a better fit.

And yeah I highly doubt Diaw becomes a superstar like Brett is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Diaw will never be that good. 3 MVPs? Cmon.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Too soon to say no he won't and too soon to say he will. He's gonna be awesome if/when he gets a jumpshot and actually goes to the hoop with the intention of dunking on someone everytime. It will be exciting to see the possibilities of what he can do. I can't personally judge how good he will be until hes had a few seasons here.


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

Diaw needed in all of his teams (INSEP, Pau-Orthez, French NT) 2 to 3 years to develop into a leader. maybe it will be the same in phx


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't mean Diaw will win 3 MVP or go to the Finals and win.

What I mean is he'll turnout to be a all-star/superstar in the league.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

it's not definite that diaw will turnout to be an all star but i'm not denying he's good. it will all depend on how he does when amare returns. but definitely this guy's got talent. except he's missing a jumper and a scoring mentality (which would be better on a team like the suns), but overall this guy's nastyy.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

It has been incredible to see what Diaw is capable of doing and he has fit into the system nicely. As he develops over the next few years he should be a consistent force. Not MVP level but definitely will be among the top 10% of the league.

Alot of that though is the Nash affect. He just seems to make everyone around him a better player.

The Suns definitely got the good end of that trade. No big contract to deal with. A talented versatile player and draft picks. 

JJ who?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Tiz said:


> JJ who?


haha, word, boris, i feel that he after a few years of mentoring under stevie will become a great point guard


----------

